# HOW LONG DOES A BAG OF PELLETS LAST



## glenc0322

On average how long do you get from a bag of pellets.  I know there are a lot of variables.  Its 30 degrees outside and i put a new bag in this morning at 6 am and have had it on all day still have some left i think i will get about 15 hours out of 1 bag?  the house is toasty warm


----------



## george pence

Glad to see your toasty on Long Island after your history with these two storms!! That sounds about right...if I run my stove on 2 or 3, highest is 5, I get about 16-18 hrs burn time


----------



## kofkorn

Far too many variables.  Which stove; what setting; which pellets; thermostat or not; 

So many things.  In the early fall with my 25PDV on low, with the bottom buttons set at 3-1-1, thermostat off, I generally  get between 24 to 28 hrs out of a bag.

In the heart of the winter, with the thermostat set at 69, I will average a bag and a half a day.  But even then, the stove is usually cycling between high and low, so I am sure that it could chew through them faster.

I've been using North American pellets which are in my opinion are not great quality.

--Kofkorn


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

If I keep it on low 16-18 hrs.....in the heart if winter I use around 2 bags a day


----------



## jtakeman

I average about 12 hours a bag on medium heat setting(or aprox. 4 pounds per hour). Less fuel in the lower heat settings and more if I go higher. There are many variables with pellets(size/density) and stove feed rates(pounds per hour) that effect how long they last. 

15 hrs. per bag doesn't sound extreme.


----------



## Melissa220

The last few days I have burned 1 bag every 24 hours running room temp auto with the rooms maintained between 68 and 71.  I have been burning MWP blend .


----------



## glenc0322

thanks for the response i know there are to many variables to list and every stove is different.  i dont think ill ever get 24 hours out of a bag.  thanks again


----------



## sinnian

20 - 1000 years


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

sinnian said:


> 20 - 1000 years


 
And your house is always 80 in all rooms ....

You must be burning those unobtainium pellets, I have a ton of them around here somewhere, wait I'll get my radiation detection gear and find them.


----------



## khenault

The problem with unobtanium pellets is the stove doesn't burn them, they burn the stove.


----------



## jvanase

Using Timberheats from Lowes.  On setting 2/5 it burns 1 bag every 12 hours.  If I crank it up to 3, it drops to around 8 hours.  So, 2 or 3 bags per day depending  on the setting I'm using.  I haven't tried a lot of brands yet, so I can't speak to feed rates from different size pellets really.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

khenault said:


> The problem with unobtanium pellets is the stove doesn't burn them, they burn the stove.


 
That explains the glowing puddle in the corner.  My convection blower must have failed.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

jvanase said:


> Using Timberheats from Lowes.  On setting 2/5 it burns 1 bag every 12 hours.  If I crank it up to 3, it drops to around 8 hours.  So, 2 or 3 bags per day depending  on the setting I'm using.  I haven't tried a lot of brands yet, so I can't speak to feed rates from different size pellets really.


I just tried a bag of Timber Heat....they feed faster than the average pellet.


----------



## jvanase

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I just tried a bag of Timber Heat....they feed faster than the average pellet.


 
Really?  That's interesting to hear.  I'm on my last 2 or 3 bags, so I look forward to trying some of the other 6 brands I bought for this year.  This is my first year, so I don't have anything to compare against yet.

Some of my co-workers told me I was crazy for buying 6 tons, but if I eat 3 bags a day I'm going to need them all!!


----------



## shtrdave

I seem to go through almost a bag a day, temp set at room temp 70 keep the place about 70 over all. I do for now shut it off in the morning 
I am gone for about 10 hours or so each day and the temp is down to 60 when I get home, I will leave it on all day as the weather gets colder and stays colder.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

jvanase said:


> Really?  That's interesting to hear.  I'm on my last 2 or 3 bags, so I look forward to trying some of the other 6 brands I bought for this year.  This is my first year, so I don't have anything to compare against yet.
> 
> Some of my co-workers told me I was crazy for buying 6 tons, but if I eat 3 bags a day I'm going to need them all!!


For a reference most brands my stove uses 2.3-2.5 lbs/hr when running on low.  The Timber Heat fed at 2.9


----------



## terryjd98

When my Enviro Evolution was working ( got to get it fixed) on number 1 or 2 settings it would run 26 hours to 24 hours with outside temp of around 30 degrees using Cubex hardwood pellets, keep the house at 70 to 72. On 4 very seldom would I use number 5 setting with outside temp at 0 or below it would use a bag about every 12 hours. keep house around 68, maybe 66 at far end of house. Temps between below 0 and 32 it would vary if using number 3 setting, somewhere around 18 hours.  What suprise me was the unfinnished basement would not get down below 40 degrees, maybe 38 if wind was blowing.


----------



## John Wallington

I might not be a good comparsion because I have a pellet furnace, not a pellet stove and from what everyone is saying I am not sure they line up.  But in the fall and early spring I can get 1 bag to last 24 hours, especially with my smartstat function that turns the furnace off after 1 hour of no call for heat.  In January/Feb.  I can run up to 3 bags a day, but It depends on the heat setting I run.  Both my wife and daughter are cold blooded and complain if the house isnt 80 degrees all the time, but I am training them to live in 70.  However, i have the heat setting set up a few notches higher than i really have to, to allow the temperature rise to catch up faster...if that makes sense.

Long story short, I am probably wasting some pellets in the cold cold months, but i dont have to listen to anyone complain...which is a sweet trade off for me.


----------



## Hellfire

Shortest burn the fastest.

Just depends on your heat demand.

*Mine is about a 40# to 60# a day*


----------



## save$

We start about mid sep. and end around Memorial Day with some minor adjustments.  Usually burn about 5 tons so that is 250 bags for 255 days.  So a bag a day.  The year before last, we burned 6 tons.   Jan and  feb are usually 2 bag days    I have a couple tons of soft pellets to try during those months.   Just want to see if we get a little more heat from them.


----------



## briansol

I keep my place cooler than most....  its 66 during peak living, and 62 at night and during the business day when no one is home.  
I use about a bag a day.  1.2-1.5 bags on those RELALY cold nights.

I also have limited window treatments.  I need to get on that.  I know i lose a ton of heat through wide open slider doors, and windows with no blinds or anythin on them.


----------



## ironpony

I have had some of my Somersets for three years now, still doing fine I think as long as they are dry they will last forever.............................
O.K.  on medium one bag a day, high two bags a day


----------



## Jasbolto

A bag last me between 36 and 40 hours


----------



## noremorse63

I am wondering what will happen if the stove runs out of pellets? Will it simply shutdown with an error code or would I be risking damaging it? I have a Mt Vernon AE--1st year and it is running on Sunflower seed mode, HIGH (awesome heat). I top it off before going to bed, but it is is super cold it may run all night. Oh as for pellets I am using Power Pellets.


----------



## tsmith

noremorse63 said:


> I am wondering what will happen if the stove runs out of pellets? Will it simply shutdown with an error code or would I be risking damaging it? I have a Mt Vernon AE--1st year and it is running on Sunflower seed mode, HIGH (awesome heat). I top it off before going to bed, but it is is super cold it may run all night. Oh as for pellets I am using Power Pellets.


 On sunflower seed mode, you will go through pellets, I believe that setting has the fastest feed rate on the AE, that is why you get such a big flame and lots of heat from it. Just letting you know to be prepared to burn through them.


----------



## noremorse63

I have had it in Sunflower mode for weeks now and no issues, just going thru the pellets, but I think the heat is worth it. I will switch to a wood pellet setting and see how long the hopper stay full and if there is that much heat loss.


----------



## Hellfire

Remember -----
It`s the length and size that make that fire rise---


----------



## DneprDave

Lately I'm using 1/2 a bag a day. It keeps things around 65 degrees F, I shut the stove down at night.
When the outside temperatures are in the 30s or lower, I run the stove 24 hours a day and use a bag a day.

Last year was my first year with a pellet stove, I use it to supplement my oil furnace. I used about half the oil I normally used in a year and saved a few hundred dollars in heating costs.

Dave


----------



## rona

noremorse63 said:


> I am wondering what will happen if the stove runs out of pellets? Will it simply shutdown with an error code or would I be risking damaging it? I have a Mt Vernon AE--1st year and it is running on Sunflower seed mode, HIGH (awesome heat). I top it off before going to bed, but it is is super cold it may run all night. Oh as for pellets I am using Power Pellets.


 The AE is made to cycle off and on so no damage will be done


----------



## flynfrfun

To answer the original question...not long enough!

Seriously...my M55 uses approx. 3.5-4lbs/hr on medium (3 of 5).  If I run it on medium non-stop I get about 10-11hrs out of a bag.  But, I have never needed to run it that hard.


----------



## thedak

Harman XXV - Stove Temp 1 

18-19 hours


----------



## save$

noremorse63 said:


> I am wondering what will happen if the stove runs out of pellets? Will it simply shutdown with an error code or would I be risking damaging it? I have a Mt Vernon AE--1st year and it is running on Sunflower seed mode, HIGH (awesome heat). I top it off before going to bed, but it is is super cold it may run all night. Oh as for pellets I am using Power Pellets.


Most will just shut down, and turn off.  If you do't have outside air installed, you might get a little smoke.
Outside air and some vertical component to the exhaust venting are good prevention from getting smoke when the stove runs out of pellets, or for loss of power.


----------



## Melissa220

From my understanding you shouldn't get smoke in the house from running out of pellets . you still have power to the unit so all the fans should continue to run until the stove has reached cool down. The only time u might get smoke in the house is with loss of power when the fan cannot operate.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Well actually while you shouldn't get any smoke out when a stove runs out of pellets and shuts down there is a way it can happen but it depends upon your venting, the particular stove model, and other things that may be running in your house, etc....


----------



## briansol

with an OAK, you shouldn't ever.

without one, once the vac is lost, the remaning smoke can sort of back feed out the intake pipe, and that's what you end up smelling.
at least that's been my experience, which may be completely wrong :X


----------



## Melissa220

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well actually while you shouldn't get any smoke out when a stove runs out of pellets and shuts down there is a way it can happen but it depends upon your venting, the particular stove model, and other things that may be running in your house, etc....


Ah.  Thank you Smokey.  Still learning something new!


----------



## DneprDave

I think it depends on your stove's exhaust piping. My stove has eight feet of 3" stove pipe that runs vertically from the back of the stove, through a clean out tee, right through the roof. I have no OAK. 

I never smell smoke inside the house, from the pellet stove.

Dave


----------



## valentine92

one bag of Hammer Hot Ones will last approx 18-20  Stove Temp 1 in our Harman Accentra FS


----------



## Hellfire

noremorse63 said:


> I am wondering what will happen if the stove runs out of pellets?  .


 

You will wakeup freezing your butt off .


----------



## tjnamtiw

To answer the original question, a bag will last until you have used up the 350,000 btu's approx. in a bag.  That's the bottom line.  It all depends on your situation and what you are trying to heat.  Figure how many btu's of your original heat source you use to stay comfortable and multiply by the efficiency of your original heat source.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Hellfire said:


> You will wakeup freezing your butt off .


 
Or whatever is not under the covers.


----------



## SmokeEater

So far the temps here in NNY have been downright cool for this time of year.  I'm heating 2 floors and the basement, about 2800 sq. ft. and using 2 1/2 bags per day.  We've had many nights with temperatures in the low teens.


----------



## jjs777_fzr

For the past week we've seen temps around 30F at night and warming up to the 40's during the day.  This wknd should reach near 50.  However my last bag lasted over 25hrs at which time I went to bed.  My hopper holds 40lbs and I was usign DryCreek pellets in the englander - on heat-blower running a constant 1-1 and 3-2-1 on the bottom config.  This is the first time I've gone anywhere near over 24hrs thx to reading posts about the LFF 3-2-1 setting.


----------



## kenstogie

i have a splitlevel ranch and keep my pellet stove one 1-5 depending and i burn a bag  12-20 hrs.  just a guess but is pretty close. it doesnt really ever grt my house up to temp but it basically prevents my oil furnance from ever kicking on 70% of thetime.  this is just a SWAG.   (sophisticated wild a$$ guess)


----------



## slls

Depends on outside air temp, sometimes a week, other times 1 day.


----------



## chuckster

Running my Harman XXV on room temp set at 70 degrees I average about two bags a day.


----------



## Bioburner

Shy of a bag currently, waiting for some cold weather to keep the stove on to get my slab up to heat. First real cold to hit here this Sunday.


----------



## tlc1976

Normal use for the stove is a bag in 20 hours on the lowest heat range.  And with daytime outside temps in the 30s and 40s, we got cooked out even with the windows and door open.

Since the thermostat she used 3 bags in 2 weeks.  Set to 70s in the evening and day when she is there, 60s at night and when gone during the day.  Don't know what she used this past week but has to be something similar.

Really curious to see the use when real winter arrives.


----------



## Hellfire

Another thing to add to this topic is whether or not people use their stove as a supplement or straight up exclusive heat source?

Not sure if people mentioned this before?

Myself ,i use it exclusively (the only heat source)  &  use  about 1-2 bags avg. a day


----------

